
Show HN: Mackbook Pro hardware hidden feature - lucasverra
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TCNPZ1uF7OWYSDJDP4FWTemyM-1RupeT/view?usp=drivesdk
======
lucasverra
for those of you that do not touch Google servers =>
[https://github.com/lucasverra/partnerImages/blob/master/Scre...](https://github.com/lucasverra/partnerImages/blob/master/Screen_Shot_2019-09-07_at_12.28.16_PM.png)

~~~
brudgers
Microsoft servers instead?

